# 1980 White 2-105 MFWD, what the heck?!?



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

For background: I've been turning wrenches on just about everything except for heavy construction and mining equipment for around 30 years and this ain't my first rodeo.

The problem: I have this new to me 1980 White 2-105 MFWD and am going through and changing fluids and filters. I already own a 1964 Oliver 1600 Industrial with loader and hoe so this machine is very familiar to me as to where the filters are and what they do. Drain plugs are easy to spot and get to, with the exception of having to pull the drawbar to get to the rear tranny drain, but this was already out anyway because I just re-sealed the PTO clutch/brake pistons with new quad rings and put back in. My problem is I can't for the life of me find a drain plug for the over/under unit. I crawled back under there 3 times (!) just because I figured I must have missed something. Nope. No drain plug as far as I can see front, sides, bottom. Then I thought maybe the drop down transfer case to drive the front axle might be bolted to it and shared fluid somehow. Nope. What am I missing? I have service, operator and parts manuals for it. It shows a big old plug (imagine that) right on the front face of the over/under where it's easy to see and get to. Nothing but flat casting there on my machine. Surely I don't have to suck out the fluid through the breather hole?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Well, never mind. I found it today. Damn lysdexia got me again. It's on the BACK of the over/under and quite well hidden by the drop-box for the front wheel drive. When packed full of crap it was completely hidden up in there. The pic in the reprint manual ain't good enough to show me the orientation of the tractor when looking for it so naturally I screwed it up and got it backwards. Bout drove me half crazy I tell ya what.

Carry on. lol


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

I know the feeling


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And I was just fixin to tell you to “look behind that drop-box for the front wheel drive”  them older sketches usually don’t lie, but I’ve sure called em liars before....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, on the back of em.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Got a 2-110 also and it's on the front!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ox76 said:


> Got a 2-110 also and it's on the front!


Really? We have a 1600, 1755, 1855, 1955, 2255, (2) 2-110's, a 4-175 and (2) 4-210's and they ALL are on the back&#8230;

Out of curiosity look on the back and see if a drain is there also. I wonder if somebody added the one on front. Like a 1/2" pipe plug?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep, there's one on the front in the middle of that big flat area that seems like there should be one there to begin with. I don't know about on the back, hopefully I'll remember to look later. Been really hectic here these last few months.

I have another problem, though. On the 2-105 (which I thought was finished after a week straight of work on it) I hooked up to a dump wagon and pulled the remote and lo and behold yet another oil leak appeared. Quickly. BOTH remote valves puke oil out the back when being used. They both leak when not asking for hydraulics and just sitting there and idling now. A steady stream of oil. I can stick my little finger in the end of the barrel there and feel the plunger move when I wiggle the handle. On the 2-110 those holes are covered with a cap. On this 2-105 there's no threads or anything to cover those holes.

With a little research it appears these valves are no longer available and that there are no rebuild kits or anything. Are my only options taking a chance on used valves or re-fitting with aftermarket closed center valves? What if I was able to plug those holes somehow? Any ideas, suggestions or otherwise?


----------

